# Anybody interested in a Sig Sauer Coffee mug? or Pen?



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

It may make your coffee taste better:grin::grin::grin:

PM me.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Very cool, there's 2 things other than me my wife is addicted to pens and flashlights.lol


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

If the coffee cup in made in USA. Yes if ****** land no.

I have two SIG rifles and they are of the highest quality.


----------

